# About NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE ?



## sw2wolf (Apr 9, 2012)

I just installed FreeBSD 9.0 (i386).  The video card is NVIDIA GeForce 7300LE.
Which nvidia driver should *I* install?  

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2012)

x11/nvidia-driver


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 9, 2012)

```
>pkg_info | grep -i nvidia
nvidia-driver-285.05.09 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL ren
nvidia-settings-285.05.09 Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-xconfig-285.05.09 Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia dri
```

it works now, thanks!


----------

